

Poll: Which Text Editor Do You Prefer? - BenSchaechter
http://gopollgo.com/which-editor-do-you-prefer-emacs-or-vi

======
thatcoolguy
Options:

\- Emacs

\- Vi

\- Other

Is that another joke about how cool vim and emacs are and how other editors
suck? Again, seriously?

------
aj700
Notetab.com

